# Best safe place to keep money



## azminaabdul (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi,

I have saved good amount of money with me (Not comfortable to share the amount) so far. I just wanted to know which is the best safe place to put them all?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

azminaabdul said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have saved good amount of money with me (Not comfortable to share the amount) so far. I just wanted to know which is the best safe place to put them all?


A bank?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah I second that, is called a bank.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

you can keep it under my mattress if you like


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

"Hi dear", I have a super-secret location that is super-safe to hold all of your savings at absolutely-no-cost to you. There is no limit on the amount... 

You could contact me at www.supersafe.co.ae for more details...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Is it 15,000dhs by any chance because I think your husband is looking for it in the other thread! 

Seriously though, most logical thing would be to save the money in either a local bank in Dubai or wire it back to India. You could also invest it in shares, stocks. I hear the Euro is doing great these days!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Is it 15,000dhs by any chance because I think your husband is looking for it in the other thread!


Aunt Pammy, coffee alert next time please... :ranger:


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Is it 15,000dhs by any chance because I think your husband is looking for it in the other thread


Ha ha haaaaaaaaaa! Class!


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Shame black or red is not an answer here!


----------



## Comm6 (Dec 12, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Is it 15,000dhs by any chance because I think your husband is looking for it in the other thread!
> 
> Seriously though, most logical thing would be to save the money in either a local bank in Dubai or wire it back to India. You could also invest it in shares, stocks. I hear the Euro is doing great these days!


I think that one is Iranian............unless she is scared to transfer it into Rials


----------

